

Ask HN: Django Admin Suitable For Production? - Jasber

I'm in the process of rewriting my WordPress blog to use my own custom Python/Django setup.<p>I'm only a couple of days in and so far I really love Django and Python.<p>My question is what is your experience with using the Django admin in a real-time production environment.<p>Am I eventually going to hit a wall with things I can do and be forced to write my own back-end anyway?<p>So far the admin seems very customizable. I expect most posts to be published through XMLRPC--but other tasks (comment moderation, etc..) will still require a user to login to the back-end.<p>What is your experience using the Django admin for "real world" solutions?<p>Is it suitable for large projects or do you quickly run in to limitations you can't get around?<p>From my basic experience with this, it seems I can customize everything I want in the admin by replacing the admin templates. Have you found this to be sufficient for modifications?<p>(Note: I have searched extensively for an answer here--but only found ways to customize the admin, no real answers on whether the admin is a good choice in the first place)
======
Harkins
I run a couple dozen Django apps in production. The admin interface is solid,
we've only managed to find two or three oddities, mostly related to many-to-
many associations. We haven't done much customization, but what we've done has
worked out fine.

The worst-case scenario for the Django admin panel is that you end up writing
your own admin panel, which is pretty much what you'd end up doing with any
other solution anyways.

Blogs make for a nice project, good luck with yours.

------
pistoriusp
I suppose it depends on who is going to be using the admin:

* If you're creating a product, and want to give them access to some kind of backend, then I would suggest you write your own.

* If it's just a handful of users, like a blog, then I think it pretty much covers everything.

I wrote a custom backend for one of my products because I wanted to make it
dirt easy and fun to use, but at work I just give them access to django-admin.

------
Jasber
Thanks guys, I feel much better knowing this shouldn't be an issue.

This isn't for a product--it will be accessed by me and one or two writers.

I'm also looking at using their user system for regular users. Do you see any
problems with that?

Thanks

~~~
Harkins
No problem, it's set up to be cool for that.

